# Predator 3500 inverter generator durability.



## Dickie (Aug 16, 2018)

I was doing some online research prior to buying the Predator 3500 and I came across this video on YouTube. 

Almost 6,000 hrs and 800 hrs between oil changes. 😳

I see a lot of people worried about fouled spark plugs and lack of airflow...maybe it’s best to abuse the thing and only change the oil when it auto shuts down. 😜


----------



## PorkChop (Jan 13, 2019)

I just joined this forum to give you guys my 2¢ and experience with the Predator 3500. I've also used this forum (in another thread) to help fix running issues, specifically the running rich problems. After purchasing the unit from Harbor Freight with the extended warranty on Memorial Day weekend of 2018, I completed the break-in process according to a mixture of things said on the web and from the Owners Manual. Soon afterwards, I removed the charcoal canister (information obtained from another thread on here) and replaced the spark plug with something better. The auto parts store was out of NGK spark plugs, so Autolite 63 it was.

This evening, I just changed the first Autolite 63 plug to another as my "Maintenance Time" light was on, it was time for an oil change, and the hour meter read *1009 hours*. Yes, that Autolite 63 plug was used for about 800-900 hours and I have run my generator for more than 1000 hours. The only maintenance items I've completed on this generator have been, changing the oil after every 100 hours (only a couple of times was it longer, around 110/120 hours), changing the spark plug within the first 200 hours after the charcoal canister was removed, and cleaning the spark arrestor at the time of oil changes. I have run it with the spark arrestor and cone-shaped screen removed and found it was much louder and ran slightly better.

I'm pretty impressed with this unit, so far. I think that with anything, the proper and recommended maintenance goes a long way.


----------



## Paloma (Jan 19, 2019)

I am betting it will serve you well. You question it being new or refurbed, because of the residue gas....that was probably as a result of fuel used to Test Start that model. Now let's hope your weather remains great, and your gen is called to be power a camper or electric yard product. See all best brands inverter review.


----------

